# What is this interface and where do I get some ????



## fishIZneat (Jul 19, 2008)

What is this part that fits in the wall and allows the plumbing to go to another room?

Where can I look at a selection of these online?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

its not zoomed in enough to tell. any plumbing can be adapted if you want. I used barb fittings and an electrical wall plate


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I never seen that done before. I love that idea.

Tannable you are one crazy guy :lol: . Those are very close to that outlet don't you think?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Good Idea with the plumbing but I hope that electric outlet is a gfi outlet or on a gfi breaker. That can be very serious not to mention againt code.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

JWerner2 said:


> I never seen that done before. I love that idea.
> 
> Tannable you are one crazy guy :lol: . Those are very close to that outlet don't you think?


its only too close if it leaks :lol: :lol:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

exasperatus2002 said:


> Good Idea with the plumbing but I hope that electric outlet is a gfi outlet or on a gfi breaker. That can be very serious not to mention againt code.


actually the outlet is tied to my gfi tank circuit. half of it is on a timer for auto lights.

I'm not aware of ANY codes regulating plumbing in wall that is not part of the pressurized system or the municipal waste system


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

The first example (photo) looks like a product usually used in the wall behind a washing machine.

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/washing-m ... boxes.html

The second one looks simply like an electrical outlet cover with tubing coming through the holes where electrical outlets would ordinarily be.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Mcdaphnia said:


> The first example (photo) looks like a product usually used in the wall behind a washing machine.
> 
> http://www.plumbingsupply.com/washing-m ... boxes.html
> 
> The second one looks simply like an electrical outlet cover with tubing coming through the holes where electrical outlets would ordinarily be.


Thats what I was thinking.... Looks like a washer hot and cold supply water hookup used instead for a supply and return to a remote filter.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am sure that is what it is. I have those in my laundry room.

Go up and down the isles at Lowe's or Home Depot. for a hour and I'm sure you'll find one.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

tannable75 said:


> I'm not aware of ANY codes regulating plumbing in wall that is not part of the pressurized system or the municipal waste system


I'm not a plumber or an electrician but I've got to agree, I don't think electrical codes are specific enough to regulate outlets near an aquarium. I won't say it's safe to disrespect a wall outlet but they aren't nearly as dangerous as some people think.


----------

